# 2000 altima Tention pulley and belt broke off



## linkfeeney (Aug 7, 2005)

Last night
I was driving home from work and making a turn, I lost the power steering and belt was making a noise
good thing i was like down the street and make it home and next day I had to get it towed, when i turned on the car I saw the pully boucing up and down!! 
I guess I knew the time it was coming, cause the pulley was making weird noise for a while now! 
My car is at the shop, I hop to get it by today!!


----------



## linkfeeney (Aug 7, 2005)

the idle pully broke off!!! I dont know how or why?! but it did! 

anyone has this problem with their altima?!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the idler pulley has a habit of going bad usually between 50k and 60k miles. yours just happened to go completely bad.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

its not too hard to imagine. If its a platic pulley, and the bearing went bad, then its a good chance that the heat from the bearing melted the plastic and just fell right off, though its rare I could see it happening.

Darktide


----------



## linkfeeney (Aug 7, 2005)

well, I have like 125000 miles on, i Guess it was time to go, 
I saw the new one they put in, its looks like platice cover pulley

I paid like $150 to get it done? what do u guys think of the price?


----------

